# First time with WH filter



## rhoffart (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I just finished my first filtering process with the whole house filter. I am very pleased on how easy the process went including preparing and sanitizing, filtering and clean-up. The wine is very well polished, I used a 1 micron filter. It added 5ppm of SO2 to the finished wine.












The video is very out of focus, here it is anyway.

http://youtu.be/O3vw-j_6ScU


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking good Rick! 

You need a dedicated wine area soon!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 18, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looking good Rick!
> 
> You need a dedicated wine area soon!



Yup ... it's not bad. It forces me to clean up after each process. Now that I have the second run in the barrel I got 30 days before next step.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks awesome! These pumps just make life so much easier huh!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree these pumps are the only way to go. Are you guys saving the filters or tossing them. I rinse mine and store in a meta/citric solution.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree these pumps are the only way to go. Are you guys saving the filters or tossing them. I rinse mine and store in a meta/citric solution.



That is interesting Dan. How many times do you use a filter? I assume you have a "red" and a "white" filter, right? I am just getting my WH filter system set up and I was wondering if they could be reused and how many times. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

I am on year two for mine and you know how many gallons I do. I have a 1 micron and a .45 micron filter and use both for red and whites. I have done as much as 30 gallons without cleaning or changing filters. I start with whites then move onto the blush and reds. My wine is clear and sediment free before I filter. I use the next wine to push the first one through. 

I run cold water through in the end until the water come out clear and then soak the filter in PBW for 30-60 minutes. Flush again with cold water then store filter. I do not store in the freezer nor do I recommend it.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have aslo reused filters on numerous occasions both with citric and with 5 star. This is what I do now...After filtering back wash through the OUT side of the filter for about ten minutes. Then I soak in PBW for 30 minutes - rinse again and emerse in a star san or K-meta solution for about thirty minutes. Allow to dry. So far I have had no issues.

I should clarify that my filter is used for both wine and beer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Steve, how do you store in between uses. I use to let mine dry and store back in the package it came in. The next time I went to use it, it was covered in mold and I had it setting out for two days to dry. At $45.00 a crack I no longer store mine dry. Now I keep them in an enclosed capsule with the sanitizing solution until next time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have done both reds and whites with my 1 micron filter. I start with the lightest white then move towards the reds. At then end I back flush with water then run water through the normal way. I then run sanitozer through in the and store in the tube that Dan showed me how to make until next use.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

I just give mine a quick rinse and freeze them myself. I dont make as much as you guys anymore because my supply doesnt diminish near as fast. I thaw them out in a sulfite solution before use. I keep a 1 micron for whites and a 5 for reds.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I just give mine a quick rinse and freeze them myself. I dont make as much as you guys anymore because my supply doesnt diminish near as fast. I thaw them out in a sulfite solution before use. I keep a 1 micron for whites and a 5 for reds.



Wade the reason I don't freeze them is because ice crystals are forming on the filter in the freeezer and I feel the risk of compromising that filter is too great with a sharp chard of ice.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been freezing mine as well. I make sure to thaw them out in some warm water and then go through the normal sanitizing technique. So far seems to be working fine. YMMV.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

Mine arent pleated filters so there would be no worries about any damage being done. Mine are Poly. which give off much less fiber.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Makes sense, mine are pleated.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

Check these out Dan.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Check these out Dan.
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp



Very cool but I am locked into the enolmatic. As long as the filters hold up for a year or two i don't mind. I would be paying a lot more using my mini jet filter, throwing the pads away after each use. Thanks for the link.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 18, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree these pumps are the only way to go. Are you guys saving the filters or tossing them. I rinse mine and store in a meta/citric solution.



I tossed it ... I got a 4 pack and that will do me for everything I got cooking.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan, I may go a little overboard, but after allowing to dry, I put the filter cartridge back into the housing with a small amount sanitizing solution for storage. Then prior to use I go through the whole process again and let it dry before using.

This isn't a problem for my as I only filter when a may have issues. 

Right or wrong this seems to work for me.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve, make sure there is no metal parts like especially a screw under the cap which holds the pressure relief valve as sulfite solution will quickly corrode anything metal.


----------



## mainecr (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been thinking of filtering my wine...
What pump is used to power it?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Steve, make sure there is no metal parts like especially a screw under the cap which holds the pressure relief valve as sulfite solution will quickly corrode anything metal.



Wade you are right. I didn't give this any thought before but I do have a screw under the cap for the air release. Maybe I should just go with a 100 proof Vodka storage solution. I think it can be reaused.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2011)

Or perhaps added to some Clamato.....



mxsteve625 said:


> Maybe I should just go with a 100 proof Vodka storage solution. I think it can be reused.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 19, 2011)

mainecr said:


> I've been thinking of filtering my wine...
> What pump is used to power it?



My pump is a "vacuum aspirator" ...


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 19, 2011)

here is a SEARCH


----------

